# 60mm Mortar Firing Tables



## dangerboy (4 Apr 2006)

I am trying to find firing tables for the 60mm Mortar and am having no luck. Was wondering if anyone has an electronic copy of them or can point me in the right direction as to where to download them. Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2006)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I am trying to find firing tables for the 60mm Mortar and am having no luck. Was wondering if anyone has an electronic copy of them or can point me in the right direction as to where to download them. Thanks



Maybe try here: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/b-gl-385/016/PT-001/B-GL-385-016-PT-001.pdf this is the PAM for the 60mm Mortar M19 CDN.

Or maybe this is what you are looking for http://www.army.dnd.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/b-gl-385/015/Fp-001/B-GL-385-015-PT-001.pdf PAM for Weapons, Instruments for Calculating Mortar Firing data.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Apr 2006)

Neither one of these publications have the firing tables in them.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2006)

Have you tried looking on the DIN under Documentum?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2006)

Is there none of your mortar qual'd guys at work that have them? I thought it was just the 81's you guys lost.


----------



## Pearson (4 Apr 2006)

Never used the 60 with a bi-pod. Never knew they had firing tables.
All I fired was free hand with the base plate, and the point and adjust meathod.


----------



## Pikache (4 Apr 2006)

Only time 60mm with bipod was taught in reserves was back in 2003, at least in Ontario and only for 1 course. 
No firing table lesson either. Just direct role.


----------



## MG34 (5 Apr 2006)

I have some at work I'll see if I can dig  up an electronic copy.


----------



## mudgunner49 (10 Apr 2006)

Just whip a round of smoke out there and adjust off of that... ;D

...down boys - just kidding...


blake


----------



## Mortar guy (10 Apr 2006)

60mm firing tables have always been hard to come by IIRC. The only time I've used them was when we were US ammo so I don't think I've even seen tables for the Canadian ammo. I know it exists but I've just never seen it...

Sorry, that wasn't helpful at all  

MG


----------



## MJP (10 Apr 2006)

I have a copy of the firing tables somewhere in my kit.  Give me a day or so and I'll get you the publication number at least


----------



## dangerboy (10 Apr 2006)

Thanks everyone for looking, someone tracked a papercopy and is sending it to me. It looks like there is not a copy available on the DIN for some strange reason. Anyone in 2VP that wants a copy PM me and I will try and copy it when it arrives.


----------

